# Welche Rute für die Ostsee??



## mallenrg (7. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

da ich meine Angelsachen mal wieder aufstocke, suche ich jetzt auch eine neue Pilkrute für die Ostsee.
Ich habe mir bereits eine leckere Rolle gekauft Shimano Stradic 5000 und dazu noch Berkley Fireline Crystal 0,20mm.

Ich suche nach ner leichten rute 3meter lang und  bis 130gramm Wurfgewicht ca.
Preislich sollte sie so um 160€ liegen.

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
mallenrg


----------



## Locke4865 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Yad Kansas allerdings 50-180 g WG oder 
Yad Cleveland 70-180 g allerdings nur 2,70 m
sind aber schon eineige Zeit auf dem Markt weis nicht ob die noch 
beim Tackle händler zu haben sind

Jens


----------



## Freelander (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Sportex hat im neuen Ruten-Programm für dieses Jahr was feines auf den Markt gebracht.
Die Seastar 2,40m 90-150WG,oder die 2,70m 100-180WG für 89.- oder 98.-Euronen.


----------



## eggert (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Shimano Diaflash HX 50 - 100 gr.
Ich nutze diese Rute auch in Norwegen zum leichten pilken und kann dir sagen man kann auch mehr wie 100 gr. damit angeln.


----------



## mallenrg (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

ok, danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten. ich hab mir die angeln mal notiert im internet angeguckt und werde bald mal im angelladen danach auf die suche gehen und die mal in die hand nehmen.

gegen mehr empfehlungen habe ich nichts also immer weiter fleißig beiträge schreiben

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Lengangler (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Schaue Dir mal die Lesath Shore Game von Shimano an, habe die zwar noch nicht fischen können, steht aber im Schuppen und wird nächste Woche eingeweiht.

2,70m WG 28-110gr...kostet im Fachhandel ca. 200 Euro


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Moin Moin ,
nimm ne  Rino Light Pilk 3,15 m Wurfgewicht 50 bis 130 g ca. 100 € oder die DAM Stick Speed Pilk 3m Wurfgewicht 50 bis 150 g Preis ca. ca 80 € . Die DAM hab ich selber und bin mega begeistert davon . Du merkst an der Angelrute jeden kleinen Heringsbiss |supergri . Ne Angelrute unter 3 m würde ich nicht kaufen denn die 3 m brauchste auf jeden Fall wenn Du neben dem Pilker auch noch ein Heringsvorfach benutzen willst.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## mallenrg (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

@lengangler

habe mir die rute grade mal im internet angeguckt da is sie für 279 angeboten, das übersteigt leider mein budget.

@hornhechteutin

die DAM rute gefällt mir sehr gut, bin dann durch zufall auf die DAM imperial speed pilk gekommen 3m 30-120gramm wg war das glaub ich für 120 euro. ich glaub das is mal was für mich. ich werde in den nächsten tagen mal in angelladen fahren und mal gucken ob die da die DAM ruten da haben.

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Lengangler (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*



mallenrg schrieb:


> @lengangler
> 
> habe mir die rute grade mal im internet angeguckt da is sie für 279 angeboten, das übersteigt leider mein budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## mallenrg (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

jo ich angel vom kutter. haben die bei pörksen in niebüll ne gute auswahl an pilkruten? als ich vor 3 wochen ca da war, fand ich hatten die gar nichtmal so viel auswahl an ruten.

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

es gibt da auch so "Multi-Tip-Ruten" ... die haben mehrere Wechselspitzen für unterschiedliche Verwendungen ... 
ca 40-80g 60-120g, 80-150g bis hin zu 100-200g für den Einsatz aufm Kutter im tiefen Wasser ...
vielleicht wär das ja ne Idee ...


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

also ich selber fische iene Speedmaster300xh und eine Diaflash270xh kann dir beide ruten wärmstens empfehlen und mit den 150€ kommst du da auch gut hin


----------



## wingi (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Moin Moin,

hätte mal eine Frage zu der Stradic, ist die für das "schwere" Angeln nicht eigentlich zu schnell? Ist die Belastung für das Getriebe nicht zu hoch? Ich habe die 3000er Stradic mal auf einer Heavy-Feeder gefischt und fühlte mich dabei irgendwie nicht wohl.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Franky D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

also die 3000er dürfte etwas klein für die ostsee sein aber ab 4000er aufwärts eigentlic kein problem wollte sie mir demnächst vlt auch für die ostsee holen


----------



## wingi (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Wie gesagt die 3000er hatte ich auf ner Feeder. Ich dachte ganz allgemein wegen der Übersetzung. 
Hohe Geschwindigkeit = weniger Kraft.


----------



## captain-sparrow (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

|wavey: zusammen,

hätte da noch eine Empfehlung

WFT Baltic Pilk 2,90m. In meinen Augen eine geniale Rute.

Anschauen kann ja nicht schaden.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Lengangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Die Auswahl an Pilkruten ist ehrlich gesagt beschränkt, obwohl ich den Laden für genial halte. Sennholz ist ansonsten auch ne gute Adresse, da findest Du auf jeden Fall was, die haben auch ne recht große Auswahl.


----------



## mallenrg (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

jo bei sennholz bin ich eigentlich immer, sind ca 15 minuten bis dahin
zur stradic, ich denke mal die 5000er stradic kann man ruhig auf der ostsee nehmen, die hält schon was aus freu mich schon auf die rolle sollte morgen ankommen, die schnur dafür is heute angekomm fireline crystal 0,20mm, demnächst gehts auch in angelladen 

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## micha_2 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Heavy Spin von Gauvell. 3,45m bis 150g steht drauf. aber nen 200g pilker bringt sie nich um. ne sensible spitze und gutes rückgrat. die meeresangler haben nur auf GRAUVELL gewartet. preis/leistung eunfach nur top


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Penn Millenium Giga Jig 

Hab ich am WE erst wieder zum Pilken draussen gehabt ... sehr leicht, gute Aktion (parabolisch) mit 30 - 150gr für alle Osteetage geeignet, 3m und vor allem bei eBay mitlerweile schon für 70-90 EUR zu haben


----------



## frogmaster (8. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Hallöchen,

ich kann dir wärmstens die Penn Carisma Senso Pilk empfehlen. Ist eine super Rute gib es in 3 Meter in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Für die Ostsee reicht die 30 -120 Gramm Rute locker. Kostet so um die 100 Euro

Gruss Gregor


----------



## Imbeck2514 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Hallo zusammen,
also mein Champion ist von Quantum, ich habe noch nie einen besseren Blank in der Hand gehabt (fürs Jiggen und light Pilken) . Die WC Seajigger ist sehr leicht, und notfals kannst auch ein Auto damit abschleppen. Gibt es in 3,15m und in 3,45. Kostet bei uns in HH um die 180 Euro. Ich habe schon gehört das die Ringe anfällig von Rost sein sollen, also ich hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Tordu (9. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Moin.
ich habe mir von Fenwick die Seahawk Pro zugelegt.(3m. Wurfg. ?)
Bis 120 gr. getestet,(geht noch mehr) schön leicht und nicht schwabbelig.
Ausserdem unter 100 Euronen und mit stabilem Transportrohr, in das auch noch eine zweite Rute passt.
Gruss Tordu


----------



## Ansgar (10. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*



mallenrg schrieb:


> jo bei sennholz bin ich eigentlich immer, sind ca 15 minuten bis dahin
> zur stradic, ich denke mal die 5000er stradic kann man ruhig auf der ostsee nehmen, die hält schon was aus freu mich schon auf die rolle sollte morgen ankommen, die schnur dafür is heute angekomm fireline crystal 0,20mm, demnächst gehts auch in angelladen
> 
> mfg
> mallenrg



Moin,

ja nehmen kannst Du die, fische das Teil auch im Meer. Allerdings hat meine Kurbelachse von innen total angefangen zu rosten. Habe ich erst gemerkt als es fast zu spaet war - also auf jeden Fall mal drauf achten... Ansonsten hat sie alles gut mitgemacht, von Dorsche blinkern zu Kingfish und co. Ausserdem braucht man fuer die Durchschnitts-Ostsee Dorsche ja auch nicht so ne richtige Granate...

DS ist ne gute Addresse, bei Poerksen war ich noch nie... 

Cheers
A


----------



## mallenrg (10. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

ok danke für den tip.
ich werde nach jedem mal angeln im salzwasser alles ordentlich reinigen und auch ein bisschen öl auf die "gefährdeten" teile schmieren, kann ja fast nie schaden.

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Franky D (10. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*



mallenrg schrieb:


> ok danke für den tip.
> ich werde nach jedem mal angeln im salzwasser alles ordentlich reinigen und auch ein bisschen öl auf die "gefährdeten" teile schmieren, kann ja fast nie schaden.
> 
> mfg
> mallenrg


 

das ist sowieso das A und O wenn du lange spass mit deinem Gerät haben willst musst du es immer gut pflegen und ab und zu auch mal fetten oder öhlen


----------



## Ansgar (11. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*



Franky D schrieb:


> das ist sowieso das A und O wenn du lange spass mit deinem Gerät haben willst musst du es immer gut pflegen und ab und zu auch mal fetten oder öhlen



Stimmt, habe ich aber auch gemacht bei der Rolle - und trotzdem rostet das Teil... Da musst Du schon nach jedem Mal die Kurbelachse irgendwie innen ausspuelen oder so, haette ich nicht mit gerechtnet...
Aber andererseits ist das Pazifik Wasser bei mir natuerlich auch noch wesentlich salzhaltiger, vielleicht tritt das Problem in der Ostsee auch nicht auf.

Cheer
A


----------



## Franky D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

das aufjedenfall der salzgehalt im pazifil ist deutlich höher als der der ostsee


----------



## pennark (12. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für die Ostsee??*

Also ich fische die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk mit 3 Meter Länge und einem WG von 30-120 Gr. Wurfgewicht und bin total zufrieden mit.
Gruß Pennark.


----------

